# My Jonah



## smmast95 (Nov 6, 2014)

I just joined the forum as i have been looking for support. At the end of the summer we lost our big boy Jonah to lymphoma. Jonah was 10, but we never told him because he believed he was 2 ! In a 24 hour period of time he was gone. He developed respiratory distress due to the massive lymph nodes in his neck. He left behind our 13.5 year old golden female who is devastated, like the rest of us. I miss my boy and feel like we were robbed. RIP big boy.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss and that not only you but your girl is feeling his loss. There are no words that can comfort at this time but you will find your way through it eventually. There will be good days, bad days and terrible days. On those bad days try to remember how he made you smile. My thoughts are with you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jonah, he was beautiful. I know your entire family is grieving and missing him, especially your girl.

My thoughts are with you all.

Godspeed Jonah


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Jonah.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your Jonah. I know how hard it is to lose a Golden that you love without even having the time to comprehend what just happened in such a short space of time. I too feel robbed.

On the other hand our Angels that cross the bridge in this way do not have to suffer with the ailments of growing old. One poster on the forum told me that it is almost easier this way. My boy was only 8 and I sure would have liked at least a few more years with him.

RIP Jonah.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry that you lost your Jonah. You can be glad that you gave each other a lifetime of love


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of beautiful Jonah  You have definitely come to the right place for some support, as sadly many of us have lost golden best friends. I hope that your older golden is doing okay, she must be so sad and it's heartbreaking to see them missing their best friend. My gsd was devastated when we lost our rottie girl in Dec last year, also suddenly.

Time will help to ease your pain a little. It sounds like Jonah was a very special boy who will be sadly missed, run free golden angel :heartbeat


----------



## smmast95 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. He is the first golden i have lost and the loss is immeasurable. Maybe another someday, although its hard to imagine right now. Unfortunately my old girl could not take the stress of a puppy or any other dog for that matter. That's Jonah in the foreground and Haley in the background.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jonah*

I am so very sorry about your Jonah. So many of us know your pain.
Please email me your screen name, Jonah's name and the day he went to the Rainbow Bridge, and I will add his name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

[email protected]


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss - I know how it hurts. Godspeed Jonah.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes the pain is immeasurable - it is so hard  Glad to know we are not alone in trying to get through this.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard when we have to say goodbye. When I lost my girl I wasn't sure how to get through each day without her. Time helps but you never stop missing them. Its all about love and when we lose one we love it hurts. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Hugs..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jonah*

I added Jonah to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-17.html#post5130113


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

smmast95 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. He is the first golden i have lost and the loss is immeasurable. Maybe another someday, although its hard to imagine right now. Unfortunately my old girl could not take the stress of a puppy or any other dog for that matter. That's Jonah in the foreground and Haley in the background.


Your Jonah is beautiful, what a great picture of him with Haley. Sending you prayers for comfort and strength as you take each day. I understand and am thinking of you.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too would like to express I'm sorry for your sudden loss of your boy Jonah.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your gorgeous golden boy, you will be in my thoughts and prayers,


----------

